# Vehicle Marketplace: Hertz EV rental (Hyundai Kona)



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Any idea what the hell this piece of legalese means in plain old English?



> ...Drivers renting with a rental partner may qualify for trip surge areas and Uber promotions specific to that rental partner, but except as specified in the Driver app, may not qualify to participate in other promotional offers...


----------



## night_driver (5 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Any idea what the hell this piece of legalese means in plain old English?


I saw that too and I don't know - but it doesn't matter b/c the Hertz' in NJ don't even have any electric vehicles to rent to drive for Uber anyways. The ones that get them just keep extending their f*cking rental over and over. I actually am interested in renting either the Tesla or this Kona electric - unlimited mileage (how many miles you're allowed to drive during the rental, not the car itself, obviously) and electric with a range of 260-270 miles? I will drive them and give rides until the battery is empty everyday!!!! and then recharge and go for more! Keep the wear and tear on the rental, not on my own car - that is how I'd justified the rental price. I will LIVE out of that car (for a few days anyway) if mileage/wk isn't capped.

You only have to give 30 rides per week as one of the requirements (for the Tesla, anyway). 30 rides in a week is definitely going to cover the cost of renting it in a week, plus charging it. So I think some Uber drivers are just renting them to drive around in a damn Tesla, for practically free!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

night_driver said:


> I saw that too and I don't know - but it doesn't matter b/c the Hertz' in NJ don't even have any electric vehicles to rent to drive for Uber anyways. The ones that get them just keep extending their f*cking rental over and over. I actually am interested in renting either the Tesla or this Kona electric - unlimited mileage (how many miles you're allowed to drive during the rental, not the car itself, obviously) and electric with a range of 260-270 miles? I will drive them and give rides until the battery is empty everyday!!!! and then recharge and go for more! Keep the wear and tear on the rental, not on my own car - that is how I'd justified the rental price. I will LIVE out of that car (for a few days anyway) if mileage/wk isn't capped.
> 
> You only have to give 30 rides per week as one of the requirements (for the Tesla, anyway). 30 rides in a week is definitely going to cover the cost of renting it in a week, plus charging it. So I think some Uber drivers are just renting them to drive around in a damn Tesla, for practically free!


Yeah pay the depreciation wear and tear on somebody else's car, that makes sense.


----------



## night_driver (5 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah pay the depreciation wear and tear on somebody else's car, that makes sense.


Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but the depreciation wear and tear cost will happen one way or the other, whether on your car or on the rental, right?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

night_driver said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but the depreciation wear and tear cost will happen one way or the other, whether on your car or on the rental, right?


I'm not being sarcastic at all, I rented the Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks, and then hit me like a ton of bricks, why don't I guess go buy my own car and pay the depreciation on my own car instead of paying the equivalent of about $24,000 per year on someone else's car, that car your renting is not yours after you put all the money into it you can't sell it for anything not even a decent down payment on another car, for as I concerned all of you who are doing this are absolute idiots unless you're doing it short-term


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I'm not being sarcastic at all, I rented the Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks, and then hit me like a ton of bricks, why don't I guess go buy my own car and pay the depreciation on my own car instead of paying the equivalent of about $24,000 per year on someone else's car, that car your renting is not yours after you put all the money into it you can't sell it for anything not even a decent down payment on another car, for as I concerned all of you who are doing this are absolute idiots unless you're doing it short-term


People renting have bad credit and zero money for down payment you numnuts


----------



## night_driver (5 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I'm not being sarcastic at all, I rented the Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks, and then hit me like a ton of bricks, why don't I guess go buy my own car and pay the depreciation on my own car instead of paying the equivalent of about $24,000 per year on someone else's car, that car your renting is not yours after you put all the money into it you can't sell it for anything not even a decent down payment on another car, for as I concerned all of you who are doing this are absolute idiots unless you're doing it short-term


You rented a Tesla 3 to drive on Uber? How much did you make? I'm surprised that they were even available, they are so popular (at least in NJ). How much was the 8 week rental, all in? The site quotes $334 before taxes and fees, so I think around $400? Maybe $450 with the additional insurance. How are you getting $24,000 a year? How was the experience of uberring with a Tesla?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ambiguous said:


> People renting have bad credit and zero money for down payment you numnuts


Then take all that money they supposedly made driving a Tesla Model 3, and go to some place like carmax, they require very little down payment, nonuts


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Any idea what the hell this piece of legalese means in plain old English?


I think it means you might qualify for lube
but maybe not the name brand
Could end up getting plain old lard. .


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Then take all that money they supposedly made driving a Tesla Model 3, and go to some place like carmax, they require very little down payment, nonuts


Lol no nuts I like this guy. Yeah exactly renting should be temporary but with bad credit you are going to get screwed on the interest rate especially with very little down payment, almost making the cost of renting vs owning equal if you work full time


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

night_driver said:


> The ones that get them just keep extending their f*cking rental over and over.


So it's just like *every* other make/model they rent.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ambiguous said:


> People renting have bad credit and zero money for down payment you numnuts


That isn’t exactly a reason to drive Rideshare and pay for the privilege


----------

